
Exploring the Worst Case Complexity of Quicksort (2015) - 10000100001010
https://tyler-davis.com/post/quicksort-randomize-worst-case/
======
DannyBee
I wonder if the author is aware of antiqsort

[https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/aqsort.c](https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/aqsort.c)
and
[https://github.com/matslina/qsort/blob/master/antiqsort.c](https://github.com/matslina/qsort/blob/master/antiqsort.c)
...

------
betterunix2
The textbook solution is to use this pivot selection algorithm:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_of_medians](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_of_medians)

In practice it is not really worth it.

~~~
jchanimal
No matter how clever you are with an algorithm, somebody wrote a paper on it
in the 70s.

------
PretzelFisch
The light grey text with the white background, seems to be a popular design
choice. But I have trouble reading this page do to the lack of contrast.

------
dangoljames
This was just as ridiculously nerdy as it was when friends of mine from school
and I did it in 1981 -- in basic on the trs80 though :D

~~~
DonHopkins
Was that Level I or Level II BASIC? ;)

